# sponsorship visas



## clairemissy (Feb 27, 2016)

what is the correct procedure/ process in obtaining a sponsorship visa, and what are you required to have to get one, passport etc


----------



## koneru narayana (Jul 23, 2012)

*457 training*

Hai can anybody pls help with training bench mark for 457,
I got my sponshership approved in 24/6/2014
Visa was granted on25/07/2014..
Training was paid on 18/062014
Training was paid on 1/08/2015
Training was paid on 2/08/2016.
Is my company paying training properly???
Becoz now I am eligible to apply 186(ENS) I just need to know whether the training bench mark is met.

Quick reply much appreciated . Thank you


----------



## nz_engineer (Jun 12, 2016)

As far as I heard, most 467/186/187 among Chinese applicants are "bought", which is pretty popular market in both China and Australia. How about others?


----------

